# Torque Reaction



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

... and not the kind you get when you blip the throttle of a Moto Guzzi.

I'm talking about the new Simple-Shot Torque slingshot. I think this little plastic slingshot could be a game changer.

I got my Torque yesterday afternoon and have been shooting, carrying, and examining it ever since. To my mind, this is the first fully mass-produced high performance slingshot. I don't mean high power, I know that comes from the bands and you can make virtually any forked object a high power slingshot. I mean it's designed for shooters who value accuracy above all and it just happens to be available at a price that anyone can afford.

The shape is a very well thought out offset-handle ergo but it's the details that really make it stand out. An example is the cool honeycomb texture on the handle but there are more little details that you really don't appreciate in pictures such as the contour of the inner handle or the slight palmswell. This is no stamped out cookie cutter shape.



















The fork gap is relatively wide but not overly so. The design and construction seem to maximize the benefits of the material and make for a very stout, flex-free catty. There are slight vertical grooves in the fork tips that act as an alignment guide for looped tubes and they work very well along with the flat tops of the forks.

I feel confident that in the hands of a good shooter, especially one who prefers looped tubes or OTT flats, that this slingshot is a tournament winner. The shape makes for very repeatable shooting and that leads to consistent accuracy. If Nathan and the gang can really get this one to break big then I think it will revolutionize the way people think about slingshots. The Torque puts all the features you would expect in a top of the line slingshot in a package for the masses.

Great work!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

**** yea! Not to mention the great pricing. We need a video MJ.

Looks great., Can't wait to shoot it.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Moto Guzzi, eh? Don't tell me you've got one...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Moto Guzzi, eh? Don't tell me you've got one...


I wish!
If dropping in a Guzzi reference has touched the life of one person then I feel I've done my job


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks MJ. I figured you would find this slingshot to your liking. We like it too and it has been in the front of the rotation for some time now in my kit.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

M.J said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > Moto Guzzi, eh? Don't tell me you've got one...
> ...


...more than you'd ever know <3 ...
...didn't mean to drift the topic; nice review; I just ordered one in response...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got done rigging mine up and I mirror what MJ says. I haven't shot it yet-that will come tomorrow, but it feels great! I already like the large platform for flats on the prongs. You can go up to 1 1/8" wide with out flop over-cool!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I shot the rough early stage prototype at the MWST and it made look forward to the finished product. Now a Torque is on the way to me.

Even though I shoot mostly TTF I very much enjoy Gangster style shooting OTT with some shooters and this is one. Too I am an ardent fan of shooters that can be banded with more than one attachment method. Namely at least one flat band method and a tube method.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

A well-informed review M.J.

That kind of endorsement from experts is bound to have an impact.
The R&D and enlightened collaboration that went into the Torque design is clearly evident. This combined with Nathan's ability to market an economical, mass produced catty, may very well have spawned a game changer.

Although one of a kind Simple-Shot slingshots are on top of the wish list for many enthusiasts (and becoming rare as hens teeth),
Nathan deserves even more kudos for his efforts to promote the sport by making impeccably designed affordable products for the many.

I thought (and still do) that the Scout was the game changer. I am curious to see how the state of the art will evolve over the next five years. This IS the golden age! We are witnessing an explosion of interest and creativity in the SS world.

It will be interesting to compare sales and comparative advantages of the Scout, the Ocularis and the Torque.
Also curious about the next iteration of the Torque... will it be "tweeked-up" for TTF shooting?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I ordered one!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just ordered in green. I too think that this could be a major player in the sling shot community. It has a nice size, will handle large bands as well as tubes, and is selling at a very attractive price point, for what looks like (don't have mine yet as I just ordered 10 minutes ago) a high quality piece of equipment !

I can hardly wait to give her a go !

wll


----------

